# Strange critter in tank.



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

Get to work this mornig and find this worm like thing on the back glass. any idea what it is?


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

could this be a cucumber?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

it looks like one but i am really not sure.... i hope it is they will help a ton in keeping things clean!!!!


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

have you just add live rock?


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

no new rock has been added to the tank.


----------



## njudson (May 21, 2009)

Worm Hitch Hikers


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*worms*

whats the size of the little guy...it looks like a nudibranch that a friend of mine had in his tank...they seemed to just be a benificiary addition and appeared to rise in population during algae blooms...i never got one from him since i hadnt any idea as to if had a taste for any of my corals...as has happend before with a flamingo tongue..


----------



## jwalker314 (Jul 27, 2009)

+1 on Nudibranch


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

it was about 1" long


----------

